# Went out with a few friends today



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ran out of Pensacola pass early today in search o some snapper, met up around six and headed south. Once we hit the first spot, all rods were getting hit, could seem to keep them off of the hooks!! None were monsters or anything by any means but it was fun pulling them up. 

We ended up with one keeper and moved along, when we hit the next spot we kept getting good bites! I had about three fish grab my line and pull enough drag to get us tangled up on the bottom. No idea what it was but was pulling line off a 6/0 effortlessly, never even turned whatever it was. This happened to me two or three times. 

Later I ended up hooking a shark and it ran for a little while, eventually cutting me off while running it down with the boat. Oh well, I have still never landed a shark and I want to. 

The seas ended up picking up a little so we ran in and tried a few bay spots that produced a few small snapper but not much that was a keeper. 

All we used as far as bait today was frozen little mackerel, what would grab cut bait and run it straight down like that? Do AJs hit cut bait?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

How was the current today? Got a big moon so i was wondering if its gonna be ripping tomorrow or not.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

It wasn't that bad.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

just keep thinking shark... bet that's what was tearing up your cut bait


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Bumpy bumpy for us this morning. OB Buoy said 2.6 but we saw much more than that where we were. Anybody else see some solid 4's?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jspooney said:


> Bumpy bumpy for us this morning. OB Buoy said 2.6 but we saw much more than that where we were. Anybody else see some solid 4's?


I was In my kayak at the barges and I would haft to agree with you. There was some that I would get between and all I could see was water


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Bumpy bumpy for us this morning. OB Buoy said 2.6 but we saw much more than that where we were. Anybody else see some solid 4's?


Yep, quite a few today, the bite was extremely tough with the big moon as well. Not such a good day to be fishing outside.

Jimmy


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Ajs do hit cut bait catch at least one with cutt bait every time go out sharks tend to like it better though


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Blaine, 
Any live bait out there today? I've had a hell of a time getting any the last few weeks!


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Snapper bite dying.*

The snapper are spawning early folks! When they are spawning they aren't any different than we are, they aren't really worried about eating! Caught a 28 pounder today but most are much smaller!!!


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

How long will they spawn for?


----------



## bshep12 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jsullivansnapper said:


> How long will they spawn for?


 Till July 1st in Alabama and Federal waters


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I didn't see any but there were some people trying to catch some. I don't know what their luck was though?


----------



## Brohammer (Nov 5, 2011)

*Bait*

Thank goodness for the Massachusets, out of Pensacola. We were still able to get all the live bait we needed with sabiki rigs. (white)
Tight lines to ya'll
John B:yes:


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Snapper spawn*

They will spawn through the middle of August!!!


----------

